# PWH - PWR Holdings



## System (18 October 2015)

PWR Holdings Limited is an Australian-based company involved in the design and the production of customised cooling solutions for motorsports and the automotive industry.

The Company offers cooling solutions for water (radiators), oil and forced induction air (inter-coolers) systems for the global motorsports industry. It also engineers cooling solutions for the automotive OEM (Original Equipment Manufacture) and automotive aftermarket and is diversifying into emerging technology applications when cooling solutions are required.

It is anticipated that PWH will list on the ASX during November 2015.

https://www.pwr.com.au


----------



## just_jay (13 March 2019)

high vol today just above support.


----------



## Zaxon (13 March 2019)

just_jay said:


> high vol today just above support.




It needs to work harder.  It's currently the only stock I hold that I'm in the red with.


----------



## jjbinks (12 June 2019)

haven't looked much at charts recently. 
But has broken through resistance at the ~$4 mark. Will be interesting to see if it holds and trends up further?


----------



## rnr (22 December 2019)

PWR is another stock sitting within striking distance of Higher Resistance of $4.98 and an ATH of $5.06.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2021)

not to be confused with Peter Warren Automotive (ASX code : *PWR*) which is listing 27 April

PWH doing quite nicely, 

Revenues, Margins, Net Profit






quickly got over Covid, and reaching fresh highs of late:


----------



## Country Lad (26 July 2021)

Another break of 3 of my triggers today. 






Managed to top up but with a bit of difficulty. For some reason the internet was a bit slow  today.


----------



## Country Lad (24 September 2021)

This one keeps on giving.  Need to be a bit careful as there are only 100 mil shares on issue and could easily go the other way if sentiment changes.


----------

